# Animierte Schrift.



## Mob X (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen.  Wie bekomme ich diesen Efekt bei der Schrift hier hin?


Danke Schonma im Voraus.


----------



## dezign (17. Februar 2006)

einfach mit flash basteln.


----------



## metty (17. Februar 2006)

Richtig.

Und um es dir ein wenig genauer zu erklären:

Schrift in hell anlegen, direkt darüber in Dunkel.
Dann eine Maske basteln und diese über die dunkle Schriftart laufen lassen (Pfad oder Tween).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Mob X (17. Februar 2006)

Gibt´s dafür auch irgendwo ne Anleitung?


----------



## Mob X (26. Februar 2006)

Jut, das mit dem efekt hab ich jetzt. Und wie mach ich den Hintergrund.  
Also ich mein das, was nach Flammen aussieht.   Ich krieg das nich hin.


----------

